# Solved: Adding bookmarks to an existing PDF file



## windows user (Sep 3, 2007)

Is it possible to add bookmarks to an existing PDF in Acrobat Reader? For example, when I'm viewing a large document, I switch between the same pages, and I'd like to have someway to tag the position within a page and later go back to it. I know about "Alt + left/right arrow," but that requires a linear search.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe that you would need the full version of Adobe Acrobat in order to be able to edit a PDF file and add bookmarks. There may be lower cost programs that may also allow you to add bookmarks in a PDF file but I am not aware of any free ones.


----------



## windows user (Sep 3, 2007)

Can plugins be added to Acrobat Reader?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Not to perform editing of a PDF.

A Reader is just that. It Reads, it cannot edit.


----------



## windows user (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't want to modify the PDF file. The bookmarks I place will only be for a one session--they will be stored in memory. The bookmarks I'm talking about are not the same as the bookmark tab in Reader; I want something like a sticky note that sticks out of a book.
This feature would be nice to have in Reader.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

PDF-XChange viewer allows you to add sticky notes to your pdf's. It is free and can be downloaded from:
http://www.docu-track.com/home/prod_user/PDF-XChange_Tools/pdfx_viewer/


----------



## windows user (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## windows user (Sep 3, 2007)

That application is nice, but it would be even more nice if there were a plugin for Acrobat Reader that did something similar.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Mm you could buy the full version of Adobe, but I think it is expensive!


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

windows user said:


> That application is nice, but it would be even more nice if there were a plugin for Acrobat Reader that did something similar.


I use PDF-XChange viewer instead of Acrobat Reader (having files associate with it rather than Acrobat Reader)

PDF-XChange viewer has so much potential for marking up and notation--- plus the marks can be saved or dumped at your whim. (I can't remember when I chose to open Acrobat Reader)

letchworth


----------



## windows user (Sep 3, 2007)

PDF-XChange viewer has some quirks. For example, if you search for something using the full document feature, click on a search in the search pane, scroll to another place, and then click on the same search again, you are not forwarded to the search. I've experienced some crashes. Sometimes clicking on a reference does not forward you to the item being referenced. In Windows 2000, the hand tool has a thick black border around it. 
Overall, it is better than Acrobat, and I find my self using it instead of Acrobat. I find Reader 8's search feature to be annoying because it opens up a separate Window, which takes up real estate on the task bar, does not stay in front of the document, and is not dockable.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

windows user said:


> Is it possible to add bookmarks to an existing PDF in Acrobat Reader? For example, when I'm viewing a large document, I switch between the same pages, and I'd like to have someway to tag the position within a page and later go back to it. I know about "Alt + left/right arrow," but that requires a linear search.


The newest version of Foxit Reader allows the addition of extra bookmarks and allows you to edit and annotate the bookmarks which are there.

Additionally, when you close the .pdf document you are asked if you would like to save the changes you have made--- if they were just for the one session (as you indicate later in this thread) just say "No" & you have made no permanent changes.

My use for this is to prepare for a business meeting--- I save all reports as .pdf and use a little program to merge the several .pdf files into one large file
http://www.pdfsam.org/?page_id=32
Then I can create bookmarks to take me to each report immediately (The facility in Foxit Reader also allows for color tabs).

For me this is a huge advantage---- especially in a free program.

letchworth


----------

